# Sulawesi Cardinals in ADA Aquasoil???!!!



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Sulawesi Shrimps in ADA Aquasoil?!*

Impossible is nothing
A Chinese breeder has proved it...
I'm utterly impressed

ADA Amazonia has a pH of 6.3-6.8
Sulawesi shrimps require a pH of 7.8-8.2


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Very interesting... I wonder how long it took him and how many generations of shrimp it took to adjust these guys to lower ph? Cardinal shrimp though, are one of the hardier varieties of Sulawesi shrimp.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have a link to where these pics are from? I'd like to find out more about their water params.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Very interesting... I wonder how long it took him and how many generations of shrimp it took to adjust these guys to lower ph? Cardinal shrimp though, are one of the hardier varieties of Sulawesi shrimp.


ya, isn't it amazing? BTW just posted more pictures...Cardinals were just the beginning lol.



matti2uude said:


> Do you have a link to where these pics are from? I'd like to find out more about their water params.


unfortunately the person only showed pictures. I will message him about params, doubt that he'll give em out though haha


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Neat! It's cool that he got the towuti beauty and the towuti tiger to adapt too! I'm curious what he's been feeding them though and how he's supplementing their calcium intake with little silica and diatoms around. 

On a side note, I remember reading/ seeing pics from some of the earlier breeders (was a guy in spain) that he noted some forms of sulaweisi shrimp morphed into different patterns/ types in the tank he was keeping.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Neat! It's cool that he got the towuti beauty and the towuti tiger to adapt too! I'm curious what he's been feeding them though and how he's supplementing their calcium intake with little silica and diatoms around.
> 
> On a side note, I remember reading/ seeing pics from some of the earlier breeders (was a guy in spain) that he noted some forms of sulaweisi shrimp morphed into different patterns/ types in the tank he was keeping.


are those the local names given to them?
I only know the N.A. market names and their scientific hahaha
u talking about the c. Spongicola aka harlequin right 

as for food, there's a lotta visible algae on the aquasoil..but still, u are right, they need high tds =.=


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just something to ponder on...

Do you think this might be a trick? 

It just occurred to me... the guy could be just pulling everyone's leg buy placing all these shrimp in there for the short term for a few pictures to say he actually did it. Reasoning: 1) Prices of Sulawesi shrimp in Asia are drastically cheaper now then when first discovered. 2) Lots of neuvo-riche in China. 3) Buying at wholesale prices for a large quantity of shrimp is far cheaper.

Sulawesi shrimp prices in Asia had come down so much due to a steep decline in interest as the earlier specimens kept dying on everyone who purchased them. Right before I came back in 2008, I remember most types of Sulawesi shrimps were down in price to about $5/shrimp retail, which was a drastic change from the initial prices of $50+ per shrimp when first discovered a few years earlier. So I imagine by now the prices could potentially be even less for both retail and wholesale buyers.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, those were the names I knew them as in Singapore/ Asia and from talking to a few suppliers in Indonesia in 2007/ 2008. Touwoti is the name of a bay in one of the larger lakes on Sulawesi island.

Or is it name of the lake itself? I don't remember clearly LOL. I have to check.



Beijing08 said:


> are those the local names given to them?
> I only know the N.A. market names and their scientific hahaha
> u talking about the c. Spongicola aka harlequin right


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just checked: it's the name of a lake on Sulawesi island.

Correctly spelled: lake Towuti

BTW,

I remember reading a travel blog/ article by some hobbyists in Asia who actually traveled to Sulawesi, snorkeled and took pictures. It's not just the fauna that's amazingly unique for a tropical freshwater environment, you guys have to see all the aquatic plants that grow in the lakes and rivers - its amazing! So different looking from all the plants we're used to seeing.

One of my pet projects currently on the shelf is to create a 100% authentic Sulawesi lake biotope filled with plants, shrimps, blue faced snails, and fish from Sulawesi island. Well, that'll have to wait 'til I can find a source for the needed materials here.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Just checked: it's the name of a lake on Sulawesi island.
> 
> Correctly spelled: lake Towuti
> 
> ...


hahaah yes of course, the Malili system includes the Matano and Towuti. and then there's the amazing Poso.
I want to see you post your aquascape right now!
There are lots of mosses and ERIOCAULON that grow in these high temp lakes. I suppose they're good for discus tanks. 
also, there is a plant called the red cherry plant. AMAZING. period.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Beijing08 said:


> I want to see you post your aquascape right now!


Sorry man, it's only in my head right now, the actual setup will have to wait for some one willing to bring in all the plants and animals into Canada. And ofcourse for me to afford the time, space and resources to get it going.



Beijing08 said:


> There are lots of mosses and ERIOCAULON that grow in these high temp lakes. I suppose they're good for discus tanks.
> also, there is a plant called the red cherry plant. AMAZING. period.


Yep, there are! And also there's this type of larger plant about the size of an amazon sword plant, it's rosette in form, has curly leaves and sends out this curled up flower shoot which opens to a white and yellow flower. Really cool looking!

I'm jealous that even in 2008, people in Germany were already able to buy these plants at their lfs!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Sorry man, it's only in my head right now, the actual setup will have to wait for some one willing to bring in all the plants and animals into Canada. And ofcourse for me to afford the time, space and resources to get it going.
> 
> Yep, there are! And also there's this type of larger plant about the size of an amazon sword plant, it's rosette in form, has curly leaves and sends out this curled up flower shoot which opens to a white and yellow flower. Really cool looking!
> 
> I'm jealous that even in 2008, people in Germany were already able to buy these plants at their lfs!


That's it. My next vacation destination: Indonesia


----------

